# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Little House on the Prairie Memoir Promises Grittier Truth

## Suzanimal

I can't wait for this, I loved the _Little House on the Prairie_ books.





> (Newser)  Laura Ingalls Wilder penned one of the most beloved children's series of the 20th century, but the late author's forthcoming autobiography will show devoted Little House on the Prairie fans a more realistic view of frontier living. Pioneer Girl: The Annotated Autobiography is slated to be released by the South Dakota State Historical Society Press nationwide this fall. Wilder wrote the autobiography before the Little House series but could never get it published.
> 
> She used tales from the memoir as inspiration for her more family-oriented books. Wilder's not-safe-for-children tales include stark scenes of domestic abuse, love triangles gone awry, and a man who lit himself on fire while drunk. Editor Pamela Smith Hill says the book will give fans the chance to see the real family behind Wilder's fictionalized accounts.
> 
> http://www.newser.com/story/192551/l...ier-truth.html

----------


## euphemia

The real-life daughter, Rose, was also a writer, and was a war correspondent in VietNam.  Very colorful life of her own, for sure.

----------


## William Tell

> The real-life daughter, Rose, was also a writer, and was a war correspondent in VietNam.  Very colorful life of her own, for sure.


And a major figure in Libertarianism, she led a rather sad life.

----------


## Suzanimal

UPDATE:
It's being released November 20th - Yay!





> Pioneer Girl follows the Ingalls family's journey through Kansas, Missouri, Wisconsin, Minnesota, Iowa, back to Minnesota, and on to Dakota Territory sixteen years of travels, unforgettable experiences, and the everyday people who became immortal through Wilder's fiction. Using additional manuscripts, letters, photographs, newspapers, and other sources, award-winning Wilder biographer Pamela Smith Hill adds valuable context and leads readers through Wilder's growth as a writer. Do you think you know Laura? Pioneer Girl: The Annotated Autobiography will re-introduce you to the woman who defined the pioneer experience for millions.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-Girl-T...zg_bsnr_2445_1

----------


## 1931

Glad to read this. I didn't realize this book was released. I read the box set of Little House. So much to learn there. A visit to DeSmet SD was neat as well!

----------


## A. Havnes

I never cared for Little House, but this looks like an interesting book to check out.  Sounds kind of like Alcott's life, the truth is much grittier than the family-oriented books the authors churned out.

----------


## 1931

The first book teaches how to live a year as in the late 1800s.  Very interesting.

----------


## Ender

Loved all the Little House books. 

My grandmother said that if TSHTF, all you'd need were your scriptures and the Little House books to make it in the wilderness.

----------


## 1931

Yes, that is so true.  The bible first of course but these Little House books surely teach how to live without all the modern day 'stuff'!  If you have only watched the show on TV, please read the books.  While the show was nice, these books are truly a teaching journal!

----------


## amy31416

Keep bumping this until it comes out, I have a friend that I need to send it to after I finish it. 

Thanks Suz.

----------


## phonetic lee

I only saw the TV series, never the books.

The TV show, although not sexually explicit, seemed very heavy on the melodrama. Characters were always being blinded, dying in a fire, or otherwise encountering severe misfortune. The tone was rather dark, as I recall.

Were the books substantially different? (Or maybe my memory is bad.)

----------


## 1931

The books I have read so far are really not at all like the TV show. The first goes through a complete year of life there. From planting harvesting hunting storing food. All necessary to live in the 1880s.

----------

